# NSCRA's Most Wanted!!!



## jah5050 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wanted! Round 1 Winners!

To make things fun and exciting, the NSCRA has placed a bounty on all of the winners from Round One's event on May 3rd, 2009. Racers have a chance to win an extra cash prize if they are skillful enough to take out the winner from the previous event. The payout is paid regardless of whether or not the winner wins their respective class. If you race the driver with the bounty placed on them and you take them out in a heads-up round, the bounty is yours! If no one succeeds in taking out the winner and a class winner repeats on July 5th, 2009 - the bounty is all theirs.

Here is a break down of all the racers that now have a bounty placed on them by the NSCRA. Think you have what it takes to collect on this bounty? See you July 5th, 2009!

Note: The bounty placed on each winning racer is based on class turnout and may change without notice. There is a minimum of a $100.00 bounty on each racer.

Bounty info at NSCRA - National Sport Compact Racing Association - Welcome


----------



## frh001 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll be there


----------

